
Ian McEwan's Machines Like Me and the Thorny Issue of Robot Rights - touristtam
https://theconversation.com/ian-mcewans-machines-like-me-and-the-thorny-issue-of-robot-rights-115520
======
ohiovr
Human beings are the apex predator. Should we empower a predator higher than
us?

